# Flag case



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

For some time now, I have wanted to make a flag case for my Dad’s flag from the funeral. It has been delayed by the shop build and other considerations like I have never done it before and on and on. Well circumstances have come to bare that have pushed this to the top of things to do.

This flag was flown over a US base in Iraq, and about a month ago presented to our church from the men and women from our church that have served in Iraq. A couple days later found the flag on the communion table in a storeroom. When I found it, it bothered me as it would any person and I brought it home, contacted the church that I had it and volunteered to make a flag case for it suggesting someone else might have a plaque made for the flag. I felt this was a special flag and needed a not so ordinary case and yet within the abilities of a novice woodworker, me! 

Went to the internet and found all the proper angles and as I thought, it is two 45, at the top, and two 22.5 at each of the corners (this can also be two 45’s at each of the corners. I tried this later method first and while easier I chose the two 22.5 cuts). 

Moving right alone, I first made a mock up to get the angles and any router trim the way I wanted it, I then put it together and put the flag into the mock up, (which was too small) and got an idea how it would look just sitting there on a desk or shelf and felt something was missing and that has brought me to where I am tonight. I have decided that because it is a small flag when folded, it needed something extra thus the base and inlay on the base. I will begin the final case today; it will be walnut with a natural finish. I will be taking pics as I go and post as it progresses. The main thing as I thought about in designing the project was how to make the case special but not the main attraction. Sure hope it turns out that way.

Pic one is flag in the shop
The mock-up of case no grooves for glass and back
Pics 3-7 show the transition to what I have decided upon.
Pic 8 is how I want some of the trim to look
Last is material to work from for two cases.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

That'll make your church members proud, I hope. Nicely thought out.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Excellent job Jerry!

Your church is lucky to have a member like you.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Should be a fine looking case Jerry. We all are proud of you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Very Nice job  ,, I love flag boxes ..

But you know me ,,, if you want to make one more with all the corners joints the same give a 60 deg. cut , try it out it's a challenge but fun  no end grain showing 

Think pool,rack them up,your shot Jerry  once you make the frame it can be used for making the ball racking frame with round corners inside and out, from one piece of stock..(old tree log) makes a nice gift for mate with a pool table ..

http://www.routerforums.com/83534-post1.html

==========



xplorx4 said:


> For some time now, I have wanted to make a flag case for my Dad’s flag from the funeral. It has been delayed by the shop build and other considerations like I have never done it before and on and on. Well circumstances have come to bare that have pushed this to the top of things to do.
> 
> This flag was flown over a US base in Iraq, and about a month ago presented to our church from the men and women from our church that have served in Iraq. A couple days later found the flag on the communion table in a storeroom. When I found it, it bothered me as it would any person and I brought it home, contacted the church that I had it and volunteered to make a flag case for it suggesting someone else might have a plaque made for the flag. I felt this was a special flag and needed a not so ordinary case and yet within the abilities of a novice woodworker, me!
> 
> ...


----------



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

Good looking mock-up Jerry. Can,t wait to see the final finished project.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking good Jerry. Are you going to have some glass on the iside to preserve the flag?

Will you be mounting a short inscription detailing the history of the flag as where it is from and who had it?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Looking good Jerry. Are you going to have some glass on the iside to preserve the flag?
> 
> Will you be mounting a short inscription detailing the history of the flag as where it is from and who had it?


It will have a Lexan front and solid removable back. The church will have an inscription of some type on the base; I need to contact the associate pastor regarding the size. Probably what I will do is take that on me to be sure it gets done and it is the right size!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jerry
> 
> Very Nice job  ,, I love flag boxes ..
> 
> ...


I made the flag case 22.5 degree cuts using a jig to move the fence to be parallel to the blade at 0 degrees. Then all I had to do is set the miter to 22.5 degrees and do 4 cuts to come up with the 45 degrees I wanted. For the 60 degrees, I would make a jig that will transfer the fence from perpendicular to the blade to being 30 degrees of the blade. Then go to the 30 degree mark to the right past the 0 mark to the 30 degree and the two would give me the 60 degree you mentioned, except you said no end grain showing so I would leave the miter at 0 degrees and use the jig for 30 degrees and make all cuts there. I can tell I could not get a large piece of stock there but the flag case will have pieces no thicker that 5" on edge.

I think I am tracking the right rabbit, but I will go down and check it out and if I am I shall "loose the dogs of war"!! ( I heard that some place and thought it sounded kinda cool!!)


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a great looking project Jerry. Looks like the right man found the flag and is going to give it the respect it deserves. Very nice.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes thanks for taking proper respect to our flag. All those push ups we did for our country need to be celibrated.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

vikingcraftsman said:


> Yes thanks for taking proper respect to our flag. All those push ups we did for our country need to be celibrated.


After I made recruits do pushups they would immediately respond by saying, "Thank you Sir for helping me build a beautiful body Sir"!

In which I would respond, "Hell son don't thank me thank the people of this country you are serving." :laugh:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

When I was in boot camp when we got up and said thank you, he would say something like if you enjoyed those so much get down and give me 20 more! That could never end!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> I made the flag case 22.5 degree cuts using a jig to move the fence to be parallel to the blade at 0 degrees. Then all I had to do is set the miter to 22.5 degrees and do 4 cuts to come up with the 45 degrees I wanted. For the 60 degrees, I would make a jig that will transfer the fence from perpendicular to the blade to being 30 degrees of the blade. Then go to the 30 degree mark to the right past the 0 mark to the 30 degree and the two would give me the 60 degree you mentioned, except you said no end grain showing so I would leave the miter at 0 degrees and use the jig for 30 degrees and make all cuts there. I can tell I could not get a large piece of stock there but the flag case will have pieces no thicker that 5" on edge.
> 
> I think I am tracking the right rabbit, but I will go down and check it out and if I am I shall "loose the dogs of war"!! ( I heard that some place and thought it sounded kinda cool!!)


The following pics should help explain what I did to make the cuts. The first two pics is the 30d jig, the next two are of my jig to cut the 22.5d cut. The last pics are of the 30 gig in action. I could not believe the 60d showed up in that one pics I am impressed with that. The last pics show that the jig works we indeed have a mock-up of an equilateral triangle and no end-grain showing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Right on ,,,nice jig, I used a 4" x 6" block but I think I like yours better 

Now make a flower box/planter box , 18" tall the same way,with book match stock or outside type plywood ,it's a great look  , you can use a bird mouth bit but no challenge in that..  

Multi-Sided Glue Joint Router Bits

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tml/pages/bt_door.html#multisided_glue_anchor


======



xplorx4 said:


> The following pics should help explain what I did to make the cuts. The first two pics is the 30d jig, the next two are of my jig to cut the 22.5d cut. The last pics are of the 30 gig in action. I could not believe the 60d showed up in that one pics I am impressed with that. The last pics show that the jig works we indeed have a mock-up of an equilateral triangle and no end-grain showing.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's turned out well Jerry but please put me out of my agony and explain why, on a mitre saw, a jig is found to be necessary.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Jerry outstanding great work you did.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice, Jerry


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

harrysin said:


> It's turned out well Jerry but please put me out of my agony and explain why, on a mitre saw, a jig is found to be necessary.


LMAO I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

I had to use a jig on my chop saw also,,my saw can't cut more than a 45 deg.cut, and it takes two 30 cuts to get a 60 deg. cut to get it done..two 30 degs. at one time so to speak .. I know it sounds nuts but try in on your saw without the jig..

But I will say it can be done easy on the RAS..

========

=====


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

If you think of the miter saw in its normal state with the blade 90d to the fence and that being 0d which is what we are all accustom to then yes 22.5d and 30d is no problem and no jig is needed. but if you think of blade being 90d and the fence as 0d and you want a cut 22.5d and/or 30d off the fence there is a problem. Another way to look at it is I want an angle 22.5d off the horizontal (not the vertical). If you look at the flag case in the lower corners I think you will see what I am talking about. It is a very low angle from the horizontal. If you look at pic 4 in my last pics you will see a piece of walnut against the jig and the blade against the walnut. If someone can tell me another way to do that I am game, but at the time I just couldn't think of another way.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jerry

nice work on the flag case. can you post the link where you got the plans? there may be others that want to do this.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent job Jerry and great pics!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Finally got started on this, cut the sides and got them ready for assembly, Pic 1-3 is selecting the wood and preparing it for the project.
Pic 4-6 is preparing the profile before cutting to length. I found this allowed me to have a more accurate fit later Pic 7.
Pic 6 is using the jig to cut the 22.5d for the base.
Pic 7-8 is after sanding the inside and out put on first finish coat, there were several steps left out because I got involved and forgot to take pics sorry.
Pic 9 My son got a new sound system for his computer and wants me to make speaker stands for several of his new speakers, New Project! Don't you just hate when that happens??!!
Pic 10-11 Chair to repair for some friends there are 4 more.

So I have two flag cases, speaker stands, chairs to fix and a magazine rack for the bathroom.

None are big, but each is an opportunity to learn so I can one day handle the big projects’.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hi Jerry,

It looks like you will be busy for some time, my friend! You know what they say about idle hands? If you are like me I do not like to sit still and welcome the opportunity to get busy. Will you be reworking the finish on those chairs or just fixing them structurally? They look like really nice chairs.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Gee Jerry your a busy guy as of late. Nice job on the flag case.

I am taking off to Jasper later this afternoon but want to tidy up the shop so when I get back I am ready to go.

The chair will be a good project to become familiar with the components and how they go together.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

dustmaker said:


> Hi Jerry,
> 
> It looks like you will be busy for some time, my friend! You know what they say about idle hands? If you are like me I do not like to sit still and welcome the opportunity to get busy. Will you be reworking the finish on those chairs or just fixing them structurally? They look like really nice chairs.


Basically restructuring them, I am going over the bad scratches with some stain just to get them looking better. If they want me to refinish I can do that also. I need to get a drill press to deal with the dowels that won't come out. If I can get the dowels out, I will put pocket screws between the dowels and make a stronger joint.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I guess its time to buy s drill press Jerry lol

We require this precise machine to complete the task ast hand.


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

Jerry,
Fantastic job on the flag case!

Joe


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok before anymore accolades, when I glued up the top 45's, well I tacked them with brads! I know "why did you do that!!!!! "Seemed to be the right thing to do at the time'! 

Well so now there are these 4 tiny holes that need to be filled????---Ok it happens, it happens!! Well I filled them and now it looks like "hammered dog doogy"!! See pics below, was going great until then. Trust me it looks much worse in person than in pics.

My plan is to keep that one for our home use and start over for the church. (I don't know what it would be like to be a nitpicker!!) If someone has a way to hide the holes let me know and I will try it out.

Thanks


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hi Jerry,

I think you are being hard on yourself...I don't think the nails detract all that much given the overall look of the case. It looks great! About the only thing that I can think of is to recess the nails with a punch and use a colored wood fill to match the wood/finish. It may still be noticed by you, but for those not looking for flaws it may blend in better than a silver nail. Maybe someone else will chime in with a better idea.
Wood Fillers at WoodCraft


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

It's so difficult to hide pin holes like this, why not make a feature of them, drill and plug with a contrasting timber, as you would with Miller dowels.


----------



## bossbill (Jun 15, 2009)

I too think your being overly hard on yourself, if you had not pointed out about the nails and just posted the pictures I would not have even noticed them.
One thing I have done in the past is to mix some sawdust from the wood your using and mix it with some glue, and use that as a filler. 
Our wood glue here in the uk dries clear,so the colour match is pretty good.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Just live with it,,once it's done it's done,,don't pick at it you will make it look worst.. don't use any glue near it of any kind,it will seal the wood and make it like a sore thumb and stick out like one..you can use the repair sticks after you stain it but just a dot of in the hole,, 

But next time don't use brad nails  you can use pin nails if you must ,they are very hard to see  and the holes fill in well with just a drop of bottle water and a bit of sanding.. 

========


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement, I have a really nice piece of walnut to do it over. This one will be better than the present one. The present one will be used here for a flag I have. I just think the one for the church is special because it flew over a base in Iraq.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Ok before anymore accolades, when I glued up the top 45's, well I tacked them with brads! I know "why did you do that!!!!! "Seemed to be the right thing to do at the time'!
> 
> Well so now there are these 4 tiny holes that need to be filled????---Ok it happens, it happens!! Well I filled them and now it looks like "hammered dog doogy"!! See pics below, was going great until then. Trust me it looks much worse in person than in pics.
> 
> ...


Here are a few options for you Jerry to consider in rectifying your problem:

1) Consider put in an old blade and make two cuts for a decorative spline. Use a contrasting wood like Maple or Ash and it will really add a special touch to your project.

2) Consider using a biscuit joint to make your joints hold strongly together and use a strap to secure it while drying. This will eliminate the need to use Brad nails. Biscuits also assist you in lining things up nicely prior to gluing.

3) As one other person has suggested use a dowel and plug of the same species of wood or different for a contrast. One tip when you cut the plug is take note of the grian direction and orientate the gfrain direction when you insert it so it matches the grain direction of the flag case.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

levon said:


> hi Jerry
> 
> nice work on the flag case. can you post the link where you got the plans? there may be others that want to do this.


Sorry to be so long, forgot you asked in all the excitement here is the link.

Free Flag Display Case Plan

does that help?


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I like your Flag case just fine. My father died last year and I also made a Flag case for him, You need to remember its not supposed to be perfect, 
If God wanted perfection he never would have made us!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jerry, something is still niggling me, I can't get your joints to add up to the required 180*, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Jerry, something is still niggling me, I can't get your joints to add up to the required 180*, what am I doing wrong?


At the top, two 45's= 90 left corner two 22.5's =45 at the right corner two 22.5= 45 90+45+45=180. maybe the problem is in visualizing the two bottom corners where there are four 22.5's. Does that help? it was confusing for me at first, I have finally gotten my self around it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I can see now why I was confused Jerry, in your posts #9, 14, and 21 you mention 2 x 30* and 4 x 22.5* which adds up to 150*! but your last post says 2 x 45* and 4 x 22.5* which does of course add up to the magic 180*


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I can see now why I was confused Jerry, in your posts #9, 14, and 21 you mention 2 x 30* and 4 x 22.5* which adds up to 150*! but your last post says 2 x 45* and 4 x 22.5* which does of course add up to the magic 180*


Harry I don't know about you, but I am so easlily confused and thus confuse everyone around me!! Sorry for the confusing error on my part.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Jerry you have enspired me to build a flag case for two widows who have lost their husbands to Cancer which is a job related illness for Firefighter in Alberta. They were both presented with flags and after looking at the web site I have decided to build these cases for the flags they have so they may place the flags in a proper case to remember their loved ones. I will get a small inscription put on the case.

When I get them done in the next two month hopefully before x-mass I will post my projects for you to see.

Thanks once again for a great idea.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I will really look forward to seeing your projects. I have a small project to finish up today and will get back on the flag case. I am building a mobile platform for either the planner of drill press (more than likely the planner) I will post later.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have made some progress, just having a couple things going at once. Basically I have just to add a couple coats of finish on the base, and assemble it. With the one exception it has turned out as hoped. I took pics of how I did the pedestals but too blurred to really show. Same with the fluted profile on the front edge. 

The edge is accomplished by running stock over a 5/16 Roman Ogee (sp) flat and the next run on edge. On opposite edge of stock I ran a 45d chamfer. 

The pedestals were cut using 45d on each side of a long piece of stock and than cutting into desired lengths. This gives 8 pieces 4per pedestal. To glue up, lay out a piece of blue painters tape and lay each piece edge to edge on the tape. Apply glue, and fold up the pedestal into cube. I use black electrical plastic tape wrapped around each pedestal stretching the tape to keep pressure on cube the results are no visible seam anywhere.

The inlay is just cutting a slot and then cut some maple to fit.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's very nice, Jerry!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

A very pleasing result, Jerry.

You should be proud of yourself.

With the shop, the chairs and this, you have been very busy.

James


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Jerry I really like the inlay it adds that s pecial touch. Well done my friend the flag case looks amazing. I just hope when I build mine it looks like that. I will be calling upon you in the future for some pointers.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great job, Jerry.. and the maple adds a very professional touch!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Jerry,

I've been very busy with moving my daughter back to school, but just caught this thread. The flag case looks amazing. You are the miter master! It is a very good thing you are doing and you are doing it very well. You should be very proud.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments. The support we get in the forum makes making things fun. If there is a mistake someone is there to help correct it. BTW mistake don't count, only the solutions do.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful work Jerry! Something to be very proud of.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well getting close to finishing this up but need some advice. first pics are of the base and showing pins and threaded center pieces that will hold it all together. I will have felt on the bottom to give it a softer foot print where ever it sits.

How do I get these joints to close up? These are what is standing in the way of getting this done. If you have any suggestions please let me know.

The first three are of pins and bolt to hold it all together, Pics 4&5 used long drill bit to get through it all and forester bit to counter sink the Head and the nut.

The last two are my frustration, how to get these seam to close up. Anyone's help would be appreciated.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Well getting close to finishing this up but need some advice. first pics are of the base and showing pins and threaded center pieces that will hold it all together. I will have felt on the bottom to give it a softer foot print where ever it sits.
> 
> How do I get these joints to close up? These are what is standing in the way of getting this done. If you have any suggestions please let me know.
> 
> ...


What joints are you referring to Jerry? Is it the joint between the bases or the mitre joint?

If it is the bases why not use those T nuts and join the very bottom to the base on top by first attaching it using T-Nuts to pull them together.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> What joints are you referring to Jerry? Is it the joint between the bases or the mitre joint?
> 
> If it is the bases why not use those T nuts and join the very bottom to the base on top by first attaching it using T-Nuts to pull them together.


Ya not to clear, miter joints is what I was refering to.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Jerry,

I've read of at least one approach to this but I'll defer to others as to the validity of it and the details of how to ensure everything fits back up right.

It involved carefully slicing along the glue seam on each side with your table saw. This gives you two both sides of the miter exactly matching. The detail I'm not sure of (but would be important) is which side of the glue joint you favor, since the table saw will remove its kerf. Each cut shortens the boards but, if done correctly (I believe) leaves you with a dead-on match. I saw this used with picture frames but it would seem to apply to your triangles too.

How about it team. Am I on the right track here? Please correct and elaborate as appropriate.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh ok thanks for clarifying Jerry.Why not build a clamping jig to account for the angles. When you aply the clamps they will be 180 degrees to each other. 

Do you get what I am trying to say lol?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Jerry,
> 
> I've read of at least one approach to this but I'll defer to others as to the validity of it and the details of how to ensure everything fits back up right.
> 
> ...


Yes I have seen it done but its tricky to do but Jerry should have no problems with it.

I suggest using a mitre jig for tight matching corners especially with a project of this type.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> Jerry,
> 
> I've read of at least one approach to this but I'll defer to others as to the validity of it and the details of how to ensure everything fits back up right.
> 
> ...


I think I should like to try that method, but on a mock up a few times. One thing I learned on this is,even more than I did, get a good dry joint with all the pins and screws and everything else before finishing. I did do that but not to a tight enough requirement. Now with the top 45d's glued and set it might be extra hard to match them up with just the 22.5d, a jig should not be that hard to do for this process. Thanks for the help, anyone else wants to join in I will take the help.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Yes I have seen it done but its tricky to do but Jerry should have no problems with it.
> 
> I suggest using a mitre jig for tight matching corners especially with a project of this type.


I agree, and as I told Jim, I will do that on a mock up first. I cannot afford to get much smaller on the case, the flag almost doesn't fit now. Agin thanks for the help!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

What about trying to use a disc sander and fine tuning the fit that way? Nibble away at it?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It is compleated as of 2:45 this morning. There are many things I will do differently on the next one. I as most of you, see way to many mistakes, but others pay them no mind. The corner miters seemed to fix themselves, At any rate thoe are no longer a problem. I noticed the gap in the felt just now, can't fix that ! The rest I would display on the mantel in my house.

So there it is and next time will do better write-up. In photo one in the lower left corner what looks like dust is a light reflection.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW.... it is stunning Jerry!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Jerry 

=======


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice Jerry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That jerry is a job to be really proud of, well done.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jerry

you did a great job! i really like it! congratulations on a job well done. we all are critical of of own work, but like you say, others dont see what we consider mistakes.

in fact i think if i wasn't so good at making mistakes, i would add one to every project as my signature,lol


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Jerry I think you did a wonderful job! It looks really nice and you should not be so critical of work because it looks beautiful.

I will be calling on you when get the time this winter to do the same project as I have two I want to do.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is just beautiful Gerry! A display to be truly proud of!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Congrats Jerry. If you think you can improve on this, well I don't see how. Very elegant looking and a great tribute.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your comments. This, I realized, is my first from the ground up woodworking project not a DIY project or a restoration/refinish type project. For me this was special because we had some of our sons and daughters fight and die to be able to fly this flag over a base in Iraq. To some that may sound a little sentimental or something but that was the attitude I kept as I built it. Again thanks for your comments and I now look forward to the next one.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nicely done project Jerry. Atta boys all around.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank your Dr Z that is appriciated.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Thanks to everyone for your comments. This, I realized, is my first from the ground up woodworking project not a DIY project or a restoration/refinish type project. For me this was special because we had some of our sons and daughters fight and die to be able to fly this flag over a base in Iraq. To some that may sound a little sentimental or something but that was the attitude I kept as I built it. Again thanks for your comments and I now look forward to the next one.


The greatest sacrifice anyone can give Jerry is there LIFE! Not to sentimental for me my friend your just keeping it REAL. Family is a special bond and when you loose a member of the family it is like loosing a part of you because in essence they are a small part of what are.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

May be we were raised differently. I met my friendly drill instructer 7 days out of highschool. Staff Sgt. T. Fosnow. I stiill feel it was an honor to have served my country.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

vikingcraftsman said:


> May be we were raised differently. I met my friendly drill instructer 7 days out of highschool. Staff Sgt. T. Fosnow. I stiill feel it was an honor to have served my country.


John it was an honor and it is still an honor to have served your country.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Got the plaque for the case. It is ready to be given back to the church. I thought the brass on black just looked better.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Fabulous job, Jerry...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Life has many twists*

Hi Jerry,

I followed your progress on this project with great interest and thought 'what a great idea " as you yanks seem to have such a special association with your flag.

I had never seen an Aussie flag presented like that until I attended my fathers funeral last Monday, and, as he was an ex-serviceman the RSL presented the flag that draped his coffin to my mother. ( and it was folded into the tri-angle)

I thought straight away, "I will have to make a case like Jerry's"

I only hope I can give it as much detail as you have.

This thread will get a lot of reading, reading reading. 

James


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

James, sorry to hear of your loss. You have my condolences.
I too have never heard of anyone but Americans presenting flags.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Jim I too am sorry for your loss. If perchance I could inspire anyone to so honor a loved one or one's country that would be a good thing. I hope I have encouraged you to honor you father. One of my next projects will be Dads' flag case. If you choose to build one, it could be a project that we could both attempt together. I have gotten an idea from someone on the forum to use a miter sled to cut both 22.5 angles at the same time insuring a good fit. I will build one and let you know how it comes out.


----------



## snoops (Oct 10, 2010)

Very nice Jerry. I will be making 5 cases for my son to use as Xmas gifts. These will be the smaller flag which he has sent me from Iraq. I am curious as to what method you used to create to opening for glass insertion. I have experimented with a slot cutter with so-so results. I do have a 1/8 straight cutter that I will try next; drill a start and stop hole first.
Darryl


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have in the past used lexan and did a datto cut so I had to put the lexan on when assembling. The problem is obvious if it cracks what do you do? On my next one I am going to screw the bottom leg to the upper legs so it can be taken apart for repair. I think it was James that gave me the idea and thank you to him.


----------



## acducey (Oct 13, 2010)

*Nice work.*

We'll look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------

